# GTX 480 vs. HD 5870:Bench im der Unigine and 3D Vision Surround Demo



## TKing (5. März 2010)

Per Zufall bin ich auf ein Youtube Video gestoßen welches erste reale Benchmarks im DirectX 11 Modus zeigt. Dazu wird die GTX 480 mit der HD 5870 verglichen, wobei man deutliche Unterschiede erkennen kann. Dazu kann man eine eindrucksvolle Grafik sehen welche ohne ein Ruckler durchläuft und selbst das Rumspielen und Umschalten der  Modis verlaufen einwandfrei.
Video:
YouTube - GTX 480 Unigine and 3D Vision Surround Demo (GF100)

Dieses zeigt jetzt auch Fudzilla in einem Artikel:
*Fudzilla*
Und nun gibt es auch weitere Spekulationen zu der Verfügbarkeit:

http://www.fudzilla.com/content/view/17952/1/


----------



## Adam West (5. März 2010)

TKing schrieb:


> Per Zufall bin ich auf ein Youtube Video gestoßen welches erste reale Benchmarks im DirectX 11 Modus zeigt. Dazu wird die GTX 480 mit der HD 5870 verglichen, wobei man deutliche Unterschiede erkennen kann. Dazu kann man eine eindrucksvolle Grafik sehen welche ohne ein Ruckler durchläuft und selbst das Rumspielen und Umschalten der  Modis verlaufen einwandfrei.
> Video:
> YouTube - GTX 480 Unigine and 3D Vision Surround Demo (GF100)
> 
> ...



is doch alles schon bekannt


----------



## TKing (5. März 2010)

hmmm....da hab ich wohl was verpasst^^


----------



## Adam West (5. März 2010)

TKing schrieb:


> hmmm....da hab ich wohl was verpasst^^



naja, es gibt heute schon einige news, die im prinzip das gleiche erwähnen 

btw trotzdem danke für den video link


----------



## Wargrown (5. März 2010)

sehr hmmmmmmm... "objektiver" test.

von einem Herren in grün^^


----------



## eMMelol (5. März 2010)

Naja dafür war die News ja mal neutral geschrieben, wo sich hier einige ein Vorbild dran nehmen könnten. 
P.S. Danke für den Link ich kannte Ihn noch nicht.

mfg eMMe


----------



## TKing (5. März 2010)

@eMMelol
Danke erstmal

Hab ich wohl einigen doch geholfen^^


----------



## looone $tar (5. März 2010)

lol der Kommentar unter dem Video triffst gut


> Better﻿ tesselation than (8 moths old) 5870?
> Wow nVidia, nice work (again)!


----------



## Oversoul (6. März 2010)

Was auch gut ist:

Von Ezisegynev :
"
Gtx 480 price: ~ $700
Ati5870 price: ~$380
FAIL

Ati 5970: ~$660
Why not compare with 5970? Fail again?"


----------



## VNSR (6. März 2010)

Oversoul schrieb:


> Was auch gut ist:
> 
> Von Ezisegynev :
> "
> ...


 
Was ist das denn für Müll, was der da postet (Ezisegynev)? ATI 5870 380$???? Wieder so einer der nicht lesen kann aber meint doch schreiben zu müssen!


----------



## darkycold (6. März 2010)

Find ja mal Geil..
Nein nicht wirklich.
Warum man da ne 5870 heranzieht und keine 5970
Warum ist ein Golf Trendline mit 80 PS nicht so schnell wie ein Golf GTI mit 200 PS...-----Und warum sollte man diese miteinander vergleichen??
Ach ja,.. Wenn man herausbekommen will, dass der GTI schneller ist als der 80PS Golf.

Mal wieder ein sehr schöner Bericht von Nvidia


----------



## schneihennerje (6. März 2010)

darkycold schrieb:


> Find ja mal Geil..
> Nein nicht wirklich.
> Warum man da ne 5870 heranzieht und keine 5970
> Warum ist ein Golf Trendline mit 80 PS nicht so schnell wie ein Golf GTI mit 200 PS...-----Und warum sollte man diese miteinander vergleichen??
> ...


 
[Ironie on]Das könnte daran hängen das die 5970 eine Dual GPU Karte ist, ist aber nur so ein Verdacht [Ironie off]


----------



## Kelth (7. März 2010)

darkycold schrieb:


> Find ja mal Geil..
> Nein nicht wirklich.
> Warum man da ne 5870 heranzieht und keine 5970
> Warum ist ein Golf Trendline mit 80 PS nicht so schnell wie ein Golf GTI mit 200 PS...-----Und warum sollte man diese miteinander vergleichen??
> ...



Neija so groß ist der Unterschied doch garnicht, wenn man sich das Diagramm mal anschaut...

Oftmals liegen sie sogar gleich auf, nur bei Tessalation halt nicht.

Wenn man dann noch bedenkt, das die nvidia n halbes jahr später raus kommt, und warscheinlich ca. 150-250€ mehr kostet, find ich den Unterschied schon fast wieder lächerlich gering 

Dein Vergleich hinkt übrigends ein wenig...
Das von dir gebrachte Beispiel (80 ps vs 200ps), würde eben genau dann zu treffen, wenn man eine 5970 (dual gpu) mit einer 480 (single gpu) vergleichen würde


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (7. März 2010)

Fudzilla schrieb:
			
		

> People close to Nvidia believe *Fermi cards will sell like hot cakes and that there will be huge demand for them as soon as they launch*. The reason is quite obvious a single GPU Geforce GTX 480 will end up faster than any Radeon HD 5870 card and in some new games, the advantage will be significant. In some games Radeon might end up faster or very close, but in the big picture Nvidia’s big chip is going to win.



Ich denke wohl ehr nicht...  Zumindest nicht wenn der Preis so wird wie es in den Gerüchten heißt, ganz gleich wie viel schneller die Karte dann ist. Bis auf ein paar Verrückte kauft doch eigentlich auch kaum jemand Hardware direkt beim Launch. Zum einen sind die Preise exorbitant hoch und zum anderen sind die Treiber noch nicht ganz perfekt. Und persönlich durfte ich schon die Erfahrung machen, dass das Release-BIOS meiner 7600GTs im SLI-Modus zu Bildfehlern geführt hat. Der einzige Grund, weshalb ich dem Fermirelease überhaupt entgegenfiebere, ist der, dass ich endlich finale Benchmarks sehen will.  Ansonsten sind für mich ehr die Midrangekarten interessant.


----------



## JoxX (7. März 2010)

Wenn die GTX 480 wirklich € 600-700 kostet, dann würde ich
stattdessen auch 2 HD 5870 nehmen 
Mal abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## The_Final (7. März 2010)

darkycold schrieb:


> Find ja mal Geil..
> Nein nicht wirklich.
> Warum man da ne 5870 heranzieht und keine 5970
> Warum ist ein Golf Trendline mit 80 PS nicht so schnell wie ein Golf GTI mit 200 PS...-----Und warum sollte man diese miteinander vergleichen??
> ...


Warum gehen wir nicht einmal in die umgekehrte Richtung: laut der aktuellen PCGH ist meine GTX295 um ca. 7% schneller als eine HD5870. Schöner Mist, wie ATi da versemmelt hat.


----------



## XE85 (7. März 2010)

The_Final schrieb:


> Warum gehen wir nicht einmal in die umgekehrte Richtung: laut der aktuellen PCGH ist meine GTX295 um ca. 7% schneller als eine HD5870. Schöner Mist, wie ATi da versemmelt hat.



GTX 295 - 500€ .... HD5870 350€
HD5970 - 600€ .... GTX480 ca600€ (vermutet)

fällt dir was auf?

mfg


----------



## windows (7. März 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> GTX 295 - 500€ .... HD5870 350€
> HD5970 - 600€ .... GTX480 ca600€ (vermutet)
> 
> fällt dir was auf?
> ...


Die GTX295 gibt es mittlerweile aber billiger ...


----------



## XE85 (7. März 2010)

die gibts mittlerweile praktisch überhaupt nicht mehr ... ein einziger Shop hat Karten lagernd -- zu nem Preis von 495€ - PCIe Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

mfg


----------



## windows (7. März 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> die gibts mittlerweile praktisch überhaupt nicht mehr ... ein einziger Shop hat Karten lagernd -- zu nem Preis von 495€ - PCIe Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> mfg


aber billiger als 500€.


----------



## XE85 (7. März 2010)

+ 5,75€ Versand 

aber auch die 495€ ändern aber nix daran das die 295 zwar schneller, aber deutlich teurer ist

mfg


----------



## The_Final (7. März 2010)

GTX295
HD5870
Und nun? 
Nachtrag:
Ich hab meine GTX295 letzten Mai um 420€ gekauft. Wenn man das mit dem Preis der verlinkten HD5870 vergleicht, sind das keine 6% Aufpreis für 7% mehr Leistung - P/L passt. Und da es keine bestätigten GTX480-Preise gibt, würde ich den Preis jetzt nicht unbedingt als Argument nehmen.


----------



## DarkMo (7. März 2010)

naja, dx11 support kommt noch hinzu, un auch hier vergleichst du wieder ne dual gpu karte mit ner single gpu karte. damit entwertet ati die 295 doch ganz gut  billigere singlegpu karte mit dx11 und ziemlich gleicher leistung bei warscheinlich sogar (bedeutend?) weniger verbrauch (sprich keine mikroruckler (nichmal fast unmerkliche ^^), zukunftssicherer und geringere laufende kosten)...

von nem fail seitens ati kann da wohl kaum die rede sein.


----------



## windows (7. März 2010)

DarkMo schrieb:


> naja, dx11 support kommt noch hinzu, un auch hier vergleichst du wieder ne dual gpu karte mit ner single gpu karte. damit entwertet ati die 295 doch ganz gut  billigere singlegpu karte mit dx11 und ziemlich gleicher leistung bei warscheinlich sogar (bedeutend?) weniger verbrauch (sprich keine mikroruckler (nichmal fast unmerkliche ^^), zukunftssicherer und geringere laufende kosten)...
> 
> von nem fail seitens ati kann da wohl kaum die rede sein.


Ich glaube das war eher theoretisch gemeint.


----------



## DarkMo (7. März 2010)

aber selbst theoretisch wäre (aufgrund der angesprochenen dinge) die 5870 die bessere wahl ^^ was dann natürlich das blatt wieder kippen kann, is die bild- und die treiberqualität. ich kenn leider nur die 4600ti und die is ja nu kein vergleich zu heute ^^ aus persönlicher erfahrung kann ich das also nich beurteilen.


----------



## The_Final (7. März 2010)

DarkMo schrieb:


> naja, dx11 support kommt noch hinzu, un auch hier vergleichst du wieder ne dual gpu karte mit ner single gpu karte. damit entwertet ati die 295 doch ganz gut  billigere singlegpu karte mit dx11 und ziemlich gleicher leistung bei warscheinlich sogar (bedeutend?) weniger verbrauch (sprich keine mikroruckler (nichmal fast unmerkliche ^^), zukunftssicherer und geringere laufende kosten)...
> 
> von nem fail seitens ati kann da wohl kaum die rede sein.


Schon klar, ich wollte XE85 nur zeigen, wie unsinnig es ist, die GTX480 mit der HD5970 zu vergleichen. Ich würde niemals ernsthaft eine Single-GPU mit einer Dual-GPU vergleichen und mir ist klar, dass die HD58xx die GTX2xx verblasen.


----------



## XE85 (7. März 2010)

The_Final schrieb:


> GTX295
> HD5870
> Und nun?
> Nachtrag:
> Ich hab meine GTX295 letzten Mai um 420€ gekauft. Wenn man das mit dem Preis der verlinkten HD5870 vergleicht, sind das keine 6% Aufpreis für 7% mehr Leistung - P/L passt. Und da es keine bestätigten GTX480-Preise gibt, würde ich den Preis jetzt nicht unbedingt als Argument nehmen.



und was soll ich von dem Post jetzt halten ... die GTX295 ist nicht lieferbar für den Preis und bei der 5870 hast du eine der teuersten rausgesucht die am Markt sind



The_Final schrieb:


> Schon klar, ich wollte XE85 nur zeigen, wie  unsinnig es ist, die GTX480 mit der HD5970 zu vergleichen.



was ist da unsinnig - bei gleichem Preis ist in vergleich durchaus angebracht

mfg


----------



## The_Final (7. März 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> und was soll ich von dem Post jetzt halten ... die GTX295 ist nicht lieferbar für den Preis und bei der 5870 hast du eine der teuersten rausgesucht die am Markt sind


Ich hab einfach die erste genommen, die ich gefunden habe. Lieferbarkeit war mir dabei eigentlich egal.


> was ist da unsinnig - bei gleichem Preis ist in vergleich durchaus angebracht
> mfg


Wenn es um P/L geht, vielleicht. Ein direkter Leistungsvergleich ist dennoch unsinnig, weil man eine Dual-GPU einfach nicht mit einer Single-GPU vergleichen kann. Was ich mit meinem Beispiel eigentlich zeigen wollte, war, dass selbst eine Single-GPU der aktuellen Generation gegen eine Dual-GPU der vorigen Generation verliert; da kann man nun nicht ernsthaft erwarten, dass eine Single-GPU eine Dual-GPU derselben Generation übertrifft.


----------



## XE85 (7. März 2010)

The_Final schrieb:


> Wenn es um P/L geht, vielleicht.



na um nichts anderes gehts für 99% der user ... wieviel Leistung bekomm ich fürs Geld

mfg


----------



## XE85 (7. März 2010)

The_Final schrieb:


> Ein direkter Leistungsvergleich ist dennoch unsinnig, weil man eine Dual-GPU einfach nicht mit einer Single-GPU vergleichen kann.



Achso .. dh es soll also den Tests eine 2 Klassengesellschaft geben - nurmehr Dual GPU vs Dual GPU und Single vs Single??


e.: sorry for Doppelpost

mfg


----------



## Rotax (7. März 2010)

Selbstverständlich kann und teilweise muss man Single vs. Multi GPU vergleichen.

Angenommen eine GTX480 kostet so viel wie eine HD5970, so muss man diese zwei vergleichen.

Das entscheidet allein der Preis und nicht die Architektur.


----------



## Jan565 (7. März 2010)

Aber was anderes noch. Nvidia versucht auch das Eyevinity von ATi zu kopieren mit den 3 Monitoren. Mal sehen wer da besser sein wird von der Performence. Es ist auf jeden Fall erstklassig auf 3 Monitoren zu Daddeln, habe es selber bereits getestet, leider noch nicht zugelegt, aber das wird kommen.


----------



## KennyKiller (7. März 2010)

Nvidia kann sich noch so gut mit ihren verdammten Videos bemühen, die sehns einfach nicht ein dass sie verkackt haben, aber das war ja vorauszusehen, 2Jahre lang nur Karten umlabeln hat nunmal das zu Folge, verkackt wa


----------



## Jan565 (7. März 2010)

Ich würde nicht sagen verkackt, eher mal einen Fehler gemacht. Sowas ist gut für den Markt und belebt. ATi hat eine super Karte auf den Markt gebracht mit sehr vielen neues Features und die sind gut gelungen. 

Mal sehen was noch so kommen wird.


----------



## HCN (7. März 2010)

> Angenommen eine GTX480 kostet so viel wie eine HD5970, so muss man diese zwei vergleichen.
> 
> Das entscheidet allein der Preis und nicht die Architektur.


 
Nö muss man nicht. 

Es geht hier um den Vergleich der Technik und auf die Frage welches das bessere von egal was ist, darf man m. E. nach niemals den Preis mit hinzuziehen.

Es würde auch keinen Sinn machen eine  normalen 4 Zylinder mit einem 8 Zylinder zu vergleichen.....


----------



## Lyran (7. März 2010)

HCN schrieb:


> Es würde auch keinen Sinn machen eine  normalen 4 Zylinder mit einem 8 Zylinder zu vergleichen.....



Warum nicht, wenn man diese zum gleichen Preis bekommt und sehen möchte wo man mehr Leistung fürs Geld bekommt?! Denke schon, dass GTX480 vs. 5970 interessant wäre.
Wer kauft schon nach Technikstand und lässt den Preis dabei vollkommen außer Acht? 5% mehr Leistung für 50% höheren Preis zB wäre wohl nicht besonders erfolgreich 

MfG


----------



## The_Final (7. März 2010)

Lyran schrieb:


> Warum nicht, wenn man diese zum gleichen Preis bekommt und sehen möchte wo man mehr Leistung fürs Geld bekommt?! Denke schon, dass GTX480 vs. 5970 interessant wäre.
> Wer kauft schon nach Technikstand und lässt den Preis dabei vollkommen außer Acht? 5% mehr Leistung für 50% höheren Preis zB wäre wohl nicht besonders erfolgreich
> MfG


Wenn die Single-GPU von nVidia gleich viel kostet wie die Dual-GPU von ATi (was, wie viele hier scheinbar vergessen haben, noch immer nur eine, wenn auch relativ wahrscheinliche, Vermutung ist), hat nVidia P/L-technisch eindeutig versagt. Dennoch ist ein direkter Vergleich nicht wirklich fair.


----------



## Lyran (8. März 2010)

Dem kann ich zustimmen, bisher haben wir ja noch keine handfesten Benchmarks. Mehr wollte ich mit meinem Post im Übrigen auch nicht sagen, daher der Konjunktiv


----------



## ys8008000 (8. März 2010)

Nun, vergleichen muss man die GTX480 mit der HD5870 im Hinblick auf SGPU-Leistung. 
Wenn es aber um das P/L Verhälltniss geht, muss man wohl oder übel die GTX480 gegen die HD5970 antreten lassen. 

Ähh der Cypress Chip ist keine komplette Neuentwicklung, sondern ein aufgebohrter RV770. 

mfg


----------



## The_Final (8. März 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> Achso .. dh es soll also den Tests eine 2 Klassengesellschaft geben - nurmehr Dual GPU vs Dual GPU und Single vs Single??


Single- und Dual-GPU direkt zu vergleichen ist, abgesehen von den bereits erwähnten Faktoren, auch deswegen ungünstig, weil nicht jede Anwendung/jedes Spiel gleich stark von Dual-GPU profitiert, zudem besteht noch das Problem der Mikroruckler - das mag bei einer HD5970 aufgrund der immensen Leistung aktuell noch nicht ins Gewicht fallen, aber wie sieht es aus, wenn man die Karte ein paar Jahre behält? Zudem ist teilweise auch eher interessant, welcher Chip der Bessere ist (eventuell gibt es ja auch einen Dual-Fermi, und sollte Fermi besser als Cypress sein, könnte man ja darauf warten wollen  ).



ys8008000 schrieb:


> Nun, vergleichen muss man die GTX480 mit der HD5870 im Hinblick auf SGPU-Leistung.
> Wenn es aber um das P/L Verhälltniss geht, muss man wohl oder übel die GTX480 gegen die HD5970 antreten lassen.


Das würde ich so unterschreiben.


> Ähh der Cypress Chip ist keine komplette Neuentwicklung, sondern ein aufgebohrter RV770.
> 
> mfg


Hat jemand etwas anderes behauptet?


----------



## klefreak (8. März 2010)

ys8008000 schrieb:


> Ähh der Cypress Chip ist keine komplette Neuentwicklung, sondern ein aufgebohrter RV770.
> 
> mfg



sind nicht alle "neuen" nur "aufgebohrte" Grafik-Karten
ab wann gilt bei dir ne Architektur als "NEU"

--> auch im Fermi steckt sicherlich sehr viel "aufgebohrtes" aus den vorigen Nvidiachips 

der Vergleich nach P/L ist sinnvoller als der Vergleich nach Chips, ansonsten hätte man ja auch die C2Q nicht mit den "echten" Quads von AMD vergleichen dürfen 
--> am ende zählt was man für sein Geld bekommt ! (außer man spendet gerne )


----------



## legacyofart (8. März 2010)

Wann erscheint denn der schund? brauch ne neue Graka fürs Pacman zocken!


----------

